# Artichoke pics



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Never seen one in actual bloom. Very cool, didn't know bees liked them either. Thanks for posting.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like they're going through the summer dearth. Mine just
sprouted and growing despite the cold rainy and sometimes frosty weather.
I'm trying the purple variety this season. Do you have the purple ones there too?


Purple variety:


----------

